# Welches Material für Paket-Box



## mariohbs (11. März 2017)

Moin Leute,

dieses Jahr wird mal (noch) nicht am Teich gebastelt sondern ein anderes Projekt steht auf dem Plan. Da ich recht viel Online bestelle, will ich mir eine Paket-Box bauen 

Die vom Grund her ist eigentlich schon alles Klar, was Zugang, Stellplatz und entsprechende Infos an die Paketzusteller angeht. Jetzt stellt sich nur die Frage, welches Material ich dafür nehmen sollte. Die Box soll ca. 1,5x1,2x1,2m an Abmaßen bekommen.

Es sollte auf alle Fälle Wetterfest sein, noch mit Kreis / Stichsäge zu bearbeiten sein und vom Preis her natürlich nicht exorbitant teuer. Metall möchte ich nicht, da für mich kaum zu verarbeiten. Einfaches Holz ist nicht wirklich Wetterfest bzw. nur mit Aufwand. 

Ich hatte daher an solche Platten gedacht, woraus auch Filter gebaut werden. Habe aber keine Idee ob das geht, wie dick die sein müssten und so weiter. 

Wäre für Ideen Dankbar 

LG
Mario


----------



## troll20 (11. März 2017)

Wie wäre es mit HPL- oder Faserzement- Platten?
Oder doch Bombensicher aus Stein


----------



## mariohbs (12. März 2017)

Ahh HPL Platten waren das.... welche Stärke bräuchte man da so? 3mm oder 6mm oder mehr?


----------



## troll20 (12. März 2017)

Kommt auf die Spannenweite an. Bei 60cm würde ich eher auf 8mm Tafeln gehen. Soll ja der Paketbote nicht beim ersten einwuchten kaputt machen.


----------

